# meguiars #83 and #80



## jayt (Aug 14, 2006)

i ordered these yesterday from the local motorfactors and the guy ordered me a gallon of each rather than the litre, if anyone is interested in buying a litre of either let me know via pm. basically i'll be deviding what it cost me by four and giving you some in a mineral or milk carton. i'm keeping it to folk in northern ireland as they can collect or arrange a meeting somewhere. 

i will be collecting the stuff next week sometime so i will have full details of price etc, but if your interested please let me know as it will be first in first to get, 

thank you.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I think you may need to join and put that in the personal sales section.


----------



## mobitune (Oct 14, 2007)

I'll take a litre of each, and a guy at work was asking for this stuff too. I'll ask him on Monday.

So, 1 litre of each defnite and another possible.


----------



## mobitune (Oct 14, 2007)

mobitune said:


> I'll take a litre of each, and a guy at work was asking for this stuff too. I'll ask him on Monday.
> 
> So, 1 litre of each defnite and another possible.


Actually, meguiars Gallons are special... they are only 3.78 litres  (US Gallon)

U'll be doing well to split that into 4x 1 litre batches :lol:


----------



## jayt (Aug 14, 2006)

ha ha dint realise that, ha ha well i'll work it out fair enough ok. i didnt want to post it in the for sale section yet as i dont acually have it and i was trying to keep it local to save on delivery. norn iron is a small place and most things can be run up the road in a couple of hours.


----------



## kkh120 (Oct 30, 2006)

Might take you up on a litre of each if its not all gone. I've just got a PC and want to try my own polishes. If they are no good I'll be looking for some of this.

Could you keep me in touch?

By the way I'm in Belfast.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

I might take some PM me with a price when u have a moment!


----------



## jayt (Aug 14, 2006)

this is all gone guys, but when i'm getting some more i will post it up again.


----------

